# Can I get citalopram on prescription in Dubai?



## Lilly_of_the_valley (Jan 13, 2015)

Advice required: I know I need to get doctors note to take citalopram from UK to Dubai but when I run out will I be able to get it on prescription in by a doctor Dubai? It won't be practical for me to return every 3 months to UK just to get medication so I need to be able to get it in Dubai. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure if this particular SSR is available here. Normally, these are not prescribed by a GP, you would probably need to visit a psychiatrist to get them and I'm not sure how many they can prescribe in one go. Try googling a clinic here and contacting them to find out. Good luck with the move.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Not sure if this particular SSR is available here. Normally, these are not prescribed by a GP, you would probably need to visit a psychiatrist to get them and I'm not sure how many they can prescribe in one go. Try googling a clinic here and contacting them to find out. Good luck with the move.



Psychiatrist are able to prescribe a maximum of 30 pills in one go, also the prescription is only good for 3 days after which it isn't valid anymore.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is an slightly old article about this medicine in the Dubai paper (2011)

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/health-warnings-issued-against-anti-depressant

So if you happened to be taking more than 40 mg/d, it would be an issue. I'm not familiar with this medicine and updated dosage guidelines.


----------

